# Terhi Boote ?



## Der_Glücklose (23. September 2003)

.....


----------



## Tiffy (23. September 2003)

Moin du #h,

das sind gute Boote. Nix mit Osmose weil ABS und absolut unsinkbar. Beim Big Fun nimmt mir persönlich die Motorwanne zuviel Platz weg. Ansonsten aber echt gut.


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. September 2003)

Hallo !

Wenns unbedingt Terhi sein soll, würd ich das 6020 nehmen. Das
Big Fun ist zwar länger, schenkt aber duch die blöde Motorwanne gleich wieder mindestens einen halben Meter weg.

Achte darauf, keine ausgeschäumten Boote zu kaufen. Das ist der
größte Blödsinn, den es gibt. Es gibt keinen, absolut keinen Schaum der kein Wasser aufnimmt. Die Ausschäumung kann man nur im warmen Klima empfehlen. Sonst nimmt dein Boot jedes Jahr an Gewicht zu!


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. September 2003)

Na, da war ich mit Tiffy wieder gleichzeitig dran!

P.S.: Ich glaub, ich bin auch ausgeschäumt!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (23. September 2003)

.....


----------



## Der_Glücklose (23. September 2003)

.....


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. September 2003)

Genau dieser Schaum, der saugt sich irgendwann voll! Es gibt keinen Schaum, der sich nicht irgendwann mit Wasser anreichert.
Die Amis bauen Boote in zwei Klassen: Die preiswerteren, die auch hier auf dem Markt zu sehen sind, und die richtig guten und
leider auch teureren. Die "Unsinkbarkeit" mit der man Leute beruhigen will, wird bei den preiswerten mit Ausschäumungen oder mit Hohlraumauffüllung durch z.B. Styroporschnitzel und
bei den teuren Boote mit laminierten und hohlen Luftcontainern
erreicht.
Noch ein Qualitätsmerkmal, wenn man ein Boot lange benutzen will: Oft werden Bodenplatten oder Spiegel mittels einlaminierter
(wasserfester) Sperrholzplatten gebaut. Dieses ist eine Geldspa-
rende Methode um zunächst Stabilität preiswerter als mit vielfach-
laminierung zu erreichen. Leider trennen sich die Platten irgendwann vom Laminat und saugen Wasser und faulen. Es enstehen Risse von innen her........

Terhi Boote sind vom Typ Boote, die für die Binnenseen gebaut wurden. Aber sie sind durchaus benutzbar und ich habe schon viele mit dem Big Fun gesehen.
Ein befreundeter Händler hier bei mir hat gerade ein gebrauchtes
Ryds 485 FC ( also mit kleiner Kajüte) stehen. Trailer ist auch dabei und den Motor kannst du noch selbst bestimmen. Soll ich den mal fragen? Welche Motorisierung willst du? Wenn du neu kaufst, kaufe keinen 2takter mehr. Ist, falls mal gewünscht, mittlerweile unverkäuflich

Die anderen Boot schau ich mir gleich mal an und melde mich nochmal!


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. September 2003)

Die F45/T45 haben ein höheres Freibord, als die anderen Boote.
Das ist auf alles Fälle schon mal gut.
Wenn eines dieser Boote, dann das, welches den Steuerstand weiter vorn hat. Viele Boote sind Hecklastig ( Motor, Tank, Batterie
und oft auch noch Stauräume). Mit dieser Konsolenvariante hast
du eine bessere Lastverteilung und dami kommst du besser ins gleiten und du sparst Sprit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2003)

Guck Dir mal die Boote von unserem Partner Kaesboll - Boote an.
Gute Aluboote mit sehr guten Laufeigenschaften (kannste z.B. Herbert vom AWS fragen, der hat erst vor 2 oder 3 Wochen gefahren und ist absolut begeistert).
Und vom Preis her für Aluboote echt klasse. Ist vielleicht eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. September 2003)

.....


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. September 2003)

.....


----------



## Mark (24. September 2003)

Moin Glücklose und die Anderen,

sag mal, Du kommst doch  aus Hamburg ? Ich könnte Dir mal 
ein Kaasboll-Boat zeigen. Dies ist ein unsinkbares Aluminumboot mit sehr guten Fahr u. -Sicherheitseigenschaften, sowie einer umfangreichen Ausstattung. 
Auf der Hanse-Boot stelle ich das Kaasboll 17' mit der Firma 
HAV-Shimano vor. Außerdem wird  ein exklusiv hergestellter Trailer von der Firma Lou Lou angeboten, der nur für dieses Boot 
produziert wird, um auch zu gewährleisten, dass das Boot auch nur mit einer 1 Person zu slippen ist(ohne das der Trailer im Wasser ist). Schau Doch mal vorbei !

PS A.Fuhrmann, Redadkteur von Fisch u. Fang, Boots- u. Hechtspezi in den Gewässern um Rügen hat das Boot getestet und sagte:
Wir haben endlich ein Angelboot aus Aluminium gefunden, das 
man Angelboot nennen kann. Daraufhin hat er auch eins bestellt, dies wird er im Winter mit seinnen Kunden einsetzen.

Mark Krügel


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. September 2003)

Zu den von dir hier angesprochenen Boote passt eigentlich ein
30 ps Motor ganz gut. Ich frag mal den Händler und schicke dir ne PN.

Zu den Kasboll-Booten:
Warum glaubt ihr, werden in der westlichen  Ostsee vornehmlich
GFK Boote gefahren und in Norwegen und der schwedischen/ finnischen Schärenküste bereits ca. 40% Aluboote?

Die Aluboote haben, aufgrund des geringen Gewichts, deutlich
schlechtere Laufeigenschaften. Für einen Charterbetrieb fällt das weniger auf, da die Boote zumeist mit 4 oder 5 Mann besetzt sind und dann stimmt das Gewicht.
In den genannten Küstenregionen haben sie aber große Kosten-
vorteile durch ihre Konstruktion. Man kann mit dem Aluboot eben auch mal ruhig auf den Strand fahren oder einen Stein berühren.
Von der Ästhetik finde ich sie nicht so schön, Reparaturen, wenn sie vorkommen, sind schwieriger.


----------



## Mark (24. September 2003)

Moin Dolfin,

ich glaube es liegt daran, daß es noch zu wenig Erfahrungen mit 
Aluminumbooten in Deutschland gibt und es dadurch nur begrenzt
Testmöglichkeiten gibt. Kaasboll-Boats kann man mit keinem anderen Alu-Boot- Hersteller vergleichen. Mach dir docj mal ein Bild.

Grüsse
Mark


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. September 2003)

Hallo Mark,

ich habe mir die Kasboll Boote sehr genau angesehen, bevor ich mir jetzt mein neues Boot gekauft habe. Kasboll baut gute Aluboote, es gibt auch andere Hersteller, die das tun.
Ich bin meine Entscheidung aber etwas anders angegangen - nach 15 Jahren eigener Bootserfahrung glaube ich zu wissen, wovon ich spreche.
Ich bezweifle nicht die ausgezeichnete Verarbeitung der Boote, das hohe Freibord usw. usw.

Gespräche mit unterschiedlichen Bootsbauern und Besichtigung
der Fertigungsstätten zeigen aber genau diese Dinge auf. Die
Aluboote kommen dann in Vorteil, wenn ich eine steinige Küste habe und oft nicht auf Steganlagen zurückgreifen kann. Hier
erst wiegen die Vorteile die Nachteile auf. Aluboote sind einfach
Materialabedingt zu leicht - und mir auch zu häßlich - einschließlich Kasboll. Der letzte Punkt ist aber sehr subjektiv.
Die Norwegenverliebtheit einiger Leute läßt allerdings auch die
Augen vor den echten Vergleichen etwas verschwimmen. Wenn ich so in den Prospekten sehe, was den Gästen normalerweise in Norwegen angeboten wird, ist Kasboll natürlich ein echter Schritt nach vorn. Aber fahr dagegen mal eine Ryds 535 DL, ein Kyrkö 520, eine Uttern, eine Hanö 560 oder eine Rival 560. Schau dir mal
die Leute an, die Charter fahren - die wissen warum sie was benutzen.
Das Boot ist natürlich für den Vermieter von solchen Teilen ideal.
Ein Bootsbesitzer, der in unseren Gewässern sein eigenes Boot hat, hat jedoch in der Regel andere Ansprüche.

Ich habe letzt erst deine Notiz zu deiner Vertretung gelesen.
Sorry, ich will dir natürlich nichts kaputt machen.

Wir sollten hier vielleicht auch bei der Hilfe und den Fragen vom Glücklosen bleiben.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2003)

Ich dachte bisher zugegebenermassen genauso wie dolfin, habe aber nach einem Gespräch mit Herbert (AWS) meine  Meinung (noch) nicht geändert, werde aber bei Gelegenheit ein Kaesboll - Boot ausprobieren. 
HErbert war damit nämlich auch auf Hitra bei schlechtem Wetter unterwegs und sehr begeistert von den Fahreigenschaften bei rauem Wasser.
Da Herbert norge/bootstechnisch auch nicht gerade ein Anfänger ist, bewegt mich persönlich das dazu, vor einer eigenen praktischen Erfahrung mit der Beurteilung der Kaesboll - Boote in dieser Hinsicht noch nicht zu "verdammen".


----------



## Mark (24. September 2003)

Moin Dolfin,

es ist so, dass Bootshersteller und deren Händler mit Kritik bzw. anderer Meinung leben müssen, Dolfin.  Ein überzeugter GFK-Bootsbesitzer wie Du, wird wahrscheinlich nie auf Aluminium umsteigen. Dennoch gibt es viele Leute, die nicht auf GFK stehen bzw. schlechte Erfahrungen mit Reparaturen oder anderen Dingen gemacht haben. 
Wichtig ist: jeder muß wissen, was er will und da muß ich sagen, (und nun kommen meine Erfahrungen) es gibt einen relativ großen Bedarf an Aluminiumbooten, auch an Angler und nicht nur 
Vermieter oder sonstigen Charter-Unternehmenin Deutschland.

Grüsse
Mark

PS Auch schöne Grüssse an Dich Thomas9904


----------



## Käptn Ahab (26. März 2004)

*AW: Terhi Boote ?*

Hallo Boardies bin absolut neu im Board und dieses ist mein erster Beitrag !!!
Erstmal ein dickes Lob an alle !!! absolut informative Beiträge hier !!!
Da ich selbst begeisterter Bootsangler (Crescent Schale 5,50m. 40 PS AB 4T.) bin kann ich Dolfin nur zustimmen !! Alu boote sind meiner Meinung nach für den hiesigen Ostsee Einsatz nicht so ideal,weil sie erstens zu leicht sind und es auch Probleme geben kann sämtliche für die Angelei benötigten Gerätschaften sachgerecht zu befestigen!!! 
ich denke da gerade an die DOWNRIGGER etc.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. März 2004)

*AW: Terhi Boote ?*

Moin Käptn Ahab!
Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard und viel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## Albatros (26. März 2004)

*AW: Terhi Boote ?*

Moin Käptn Ahab#h

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns im Board :m


----------



## Wahoo (15. April 2004)

*AW: Terhi Boote ?*

Hallo Tiffy und alle anderen Bootsbesitzer
hab ein Terhi 6020 C, da sagst was von ABS und nix Osmose. Heißt das im Klartext man braucht das Boot nicht anzustreichen????. Hab das Boot das ganze Jahr im Binnenwasser liegen und ist voll mit Algen und Schnecken. Welchen Schutz gibt es dafür.


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. April 2004)

*AW: Terhi Boote ?*

@Wahoo
klarer Fall für Antifowling! Den ganzen Rotz abschaben- richtig runter und dann Antifowling auftragen, wie der Hersteller es empfiehlt. Geht zwar nicht alles von weg,  aber das meiste bleibt dir erspart.
Ich würde mir, solange das Boot im Wasser ist, einen vernünftigen Wasserpaß anzeichnen, dann das Antifowling bis etwa in diesem Bereich auftragen und als Abschluß einen farblich schönen Wasserpaß als Abschluß sauber abkleben und dann
aufbringen.
Osmose ist ein anderes Problem. Sollte bei deinem Terhi eigentlich nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Tiffy (16. April 2004)

*AW: Terhi Boote ?*

Jupp, so siehts aus. #6


----------

